# Federal Skilled Worker



## manikandansit (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I am Manikandan and planned to apply for Canada Federal Skilled worker Visa on my own.

As per my analysis I am getting 67 points out of 100 and need to know the probability of getting the visa for this points.

Category: Software engineer and Designers

Eligibility Assessment score:
20	points for your education (I have done BTECH IT [12+4 years])
10	points for your age (26 years DOB: 04th Feb 1988)
16	points for English/French language ability (I should score 6.5 overall)
21	points for your work experience (4.3 years in SAP)
0	points for arranged employment
0	points for adaptability
67	total points

Please let me know how can I initiate the visa process and other important things.

Regards,
Mani


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried looking at the older threads from earlier this year?

There are lots of discussions about how to do this... it's a common question here in this branch.


----------



## manikandansit (Mar 10, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have you tried looking at the older threads from earlier this year?
> 
> There are lots of discussions about how to do this... it's a common question here in this branch.


 but I don't want to refer old process wrongly.

can you please paste here link's/thread for the new process


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't do footwork for people who want to come to Canada, especially when the information that you want is contained in this branch.

If the threads are less than a few months old, I think you can be assured that you have current information... the CIC rules don't change that quickly.

You can feel free to ask questions along the way, but why should we have to hold your hand and guide you to find information that has already been supplied?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

manikandansit said:


> can you please paste here link's/thread for the new process



Can you not check the GoC website? Why should we search out the information for you? Do you think we have nothing better to do with our time?


----------

